

Congress Is Making Plans To Limit Use Of Military Drones - conexions
http://www.popsci.com/article/technology/congress-making-plans-limit-use-military-drones

======
omilu
You mean I can't have my own predator with Gatlin gun and hellfire missiles,
government over reach!

